# AIR V - Remote Display Degree F or C



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Can anyone give any suggestions. I just bought an 04 28RSS with the AIR V air conditioner. The Remote display degrees F. The manual show a degree C symbol when the unit has a master reset.

Being Canadian, I prefer to have the remote display degrees C not degree F. (I know...but I grew up with the metric system). The manual does not explain how to toggle the temp. reading between the two systems.

Any Ideas????

Thanks,
Thorsten


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Thor,

What part of the country are you from? We are from Windsor, Ontario and not long after we picked up our 25RSS, we had noticed a neighbor about 6 houses down purchased a 26RS. As far as the thermostat goes, ours is in F. also and I am afraid I do not know how to change it.(Don't want to-I guess that means I am old!!!) Have you tried the dealer where you purchased it?
Either way, we hope you have as much fun as we have had with our Outback.

Oh, by the way, I would really like to know what set up you have on your Denali as far as the engine and rear end, and what kind of mileage you get while towing. I will be in the market in May 05 and I am considering a Yukon XL.

Thanks,


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dave

I Emailed a reply, but am not sure if you got it.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

3reds,

You are considering a Yukon XL to pull your Outback? Hmmmm...I wonder what that will look like?

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Randy

Nice looking set up










Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dave

My Denali set up is as follows:

6.0l Vertec Engine
Auto Ride with self leveling suspension
3.73 backend
Heavy duty Trailer Package

Drives like a dream

Thor


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Randy/Thor--------I am so jealous. Those rigs are sweeeettt!
Thanks for the info Thor. I have to tell you guys that I am also going to look at the Excursion. I already test drove a diesel. Ultimate towing machine IMHO. They have a 2004 Eddie Bauer on the local dealers lot calling my name every time I drive by. Anyone have $69K I could borrow till Tuesday!!!!


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Oops, we got off topic! Did you speek to a dealer Thor?


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Thor,

I definitely agree, the Denali drives and tows like a dream.









Phil


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I have contacted the dealer and they couldn't help. I also emailed Carrier directly asking for help...so far no reply.

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Thor,

I am a certfied HVAC engineer factory trained by Carrier and Trane A/C companies on commercial centifugal and screw central plant equipment. I contacted several techs out here in Southern California at the main distribution office in the City of Industry. They all agreed that we should be able to switch between C and F but none of them knew how to do it, they all told me to contact the transport and trailer division in York, PA., So I did and I am also waiting to hear back from them. I will let you know what I find out.







Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Kirk

Thanks for all for effort. I contact Carrier directly using their 1 800 line...so far all have the same response; it should be able to toggle but could not tell me how. They said they are looking into it and will get back to me.

Thank again for all your effort.

Thor


----------

